# A LONG Way to Go, But....



## rake60 (Sep 19, 2008)

I haven't spent much time in my basement shop.
If fact since last November, the time spent there wouldn't add up to a full day.
A very low ceiling and bad back have really limited me.

I do have a nice little garage.
It's junked up with motorcycle, lawn equipment and antique engine.
Add to that the fact that the garage door takes a man and small boy to 
open without having it fall off the tracks. :

Right now it looks very much like this.






Tonight my wife announced that she'd had the garage door measured for a 
replacement to be installed in two weeks.
She also has plans to insulate the walls and have some type of a heating system
installed. 

It looks like I'm going to be getting a shop that I can actually stand up and use!

I think I'll keep this wife! 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Sep 19, 2008)

Good to hear Rick.....you know she's a keeper when she lets you loft the boat in the kitchen...and the eat in kitchen...and the dining room.....for two weeks......while avoiding walking on it........ ;D


I see you got one of them too!

This one is for her!

 :bow:


----------



## ksouers (Sep 19, 2008)

If she's going to clean out the garage, hang the new door, put up the insulation and drywall, install the heating and do the painting...

Yeah, she's a keeper  ;D


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 20, 2008)

No, no...................Iv'e been married 37 years next week and let me tell you its time to worry! Women have a gene put in at birth which means something like your wife is doing is a major problem! I suggest you find out what is going on!!!! :big:


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 20, 2008)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> Iv'e been married 37 years next week and let me tell you its time to worry!



36 Years here and I'm with MM  ...... my antenna are tingling .......... ??? ............ what's the hidden agenda ......... could be storage for antique furniture 

Or, then again Rick, you may just be one lucky feller ;D

CC


----------



## itowbig (Sep 20, 2008)

oh no she,s after the basement. :big: prepair your self for the great remodel. ;D
when my wife says ok dear get what you need. that means im in trouble :big:
i see toys in that there garage ;D


----------



## rake60 (Sep 20, 2008)

My wife just said: "You tell them *THIS* is what I think!"

I do in fact have a smiley in my fun files depicting such a simple hand gesture
but feel it is inappropriate here.


----------



## wareagle (Sep 20, 2008)

Rick, that is outstanding news! You definately have a good wife there!


----------



## Cedge (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations Rick.... Take it from an old timer..... you is either gonna has a new baby or a new sewing room....LOL

Steve


----------



## steamer (Sep 21, 2008)

;D :big:

"I do in fact have a smiley in my fun files depicting such a simple hand gesture
but feel it is inappropriate here"


It's nice to know we're loved too! ;D

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Oct 4, 2008)

One step closer.

The biggest item of junk to be cleaned out of my "Less Than Pristine" garage
was an old rotten upright piano. I couldn't even move it away from the wall
by myself.

My wife works for a Mom & Pop feed mill. Yes this area is THAT OLD!
She asked two of the young men who work there if they knew how to 
get rid of a piano. They said they'd come and get, burn the wood off and
sell the metals for scrap.

I'm not a big man. These two guys are no bigger than me.
I was shocked to see the two of them pick one end of that piano up and
rest it on the *TAILGATE* of a tired old pickup truck then pick the other end
up and shove it in.

We gave the each a cold beer and $40 cash for their efforts.

*Note to self: (Don't pi$$ either of these kids off!)*  :big:

Rick


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 4, 2008)

Run Rick Run, while you can Run.
BR


----------



## wareagle (Oct 4, 2008)

Rick, sounds like you are well on your way! Any bigs plans for the new perch?


----------



## steamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Rick,

Objects get heavier as they get older... ;D :big:

My best buddy and I moved a lathe into my basement, he on one end and me on the other....no problem. 10 years went by and the same two guys moved it out......damn near killed us :big: ;D
Beer still tasted the same though... ;D

Dave


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 5, 2008)

I know how you feel Rick, I was given a newer washing machine a while back, my son (18year old) helped me move it into the basement and take the old one out. After getting it in I went and had a nap he went to the gym for a workout.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## John S (Oct 5, 2008)

Me and Ower Gert moved this TOS lathe in one Sunday morning.






I cheated and took the light end 

.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 5, 2008)

> Objects get heavier as they get older..


Yeah even few hours make them heavier!!

I know the feeling I work as a scale tech so it is not unusual for me to have to move a stack of 20 ,50 lb weights around several times in a day . They seem to weigh more in the afternoon than in the morning. Sometimes I push a cart around with the big weights, 500 lbs each. 
Tin


----------



## dsquire (Oct 5, 2008)

steamboatmodel  said:
			
		

> I know how you feel Rick, I was given a newer washing machine a while back, my son (18year old) helped me move it into the basement and take the old one out. After getting it in I went and had a nap he went to the gym for a workout.
> Regards,
> Gerald



Gerald

I know what your talking about. Read your post here, now I'm going to lay down and have a nap. TTYL

Cheers

Don


----------



## rake60 (Oct 5, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Rick,
> 
> Objects get heavier as they get older... ;D :big:
> 
> Dave



I may just be LIVING proof of THAT! :big:


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Rick

Can you not just program the remote control to stop a bit earlier !!!!!  ;D ;D ;D

Kind regards
malcolm


----------



## wareagle (Oct 8, 2008)

Rick, it looks like they did good on your door! Don't worry about the light... The door will take it down for you!  :big:

Are you going to know how to enjoy the new found headroom?   Once you get the shop running, don't forget us guys here! ;D


----------

